# Désinstallation Windows et perte de partition



## gouje33 (8 Mai 2016)

Bonjour toute le monde,

Lorsque j'ai acheté mon Macbook Pro, j'ai installé Windows via Bootcamp pour faciliter ma migration. Après bien avoir pris mes aises sous OSX, j'ai décidé de supprimer la partition Bootcamp. Pour cela je suis passé par l'Assistant Bootcamp qui finalement s'est soldé par une erreur.

Résultat :
La partition Bootcamp a disparu et je ne sais pas quoi faire pour la récupérer et la fusionner avec ma partition Macintosh HD.

Voici ce que donne la commande diskutil list :




Que faire ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Mai 2016)

Salut. 
Tu peux tenter un
diskutil cs resizestack 268103B7-82C9-4050-8636-9CA748B2915B 0b


----------



## gouje33 (8 Mai 2016)

Ca a fonctionné. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Mai 2016)

gouje33 a dit:


> Ca a fonctionné. Merci beaucoup !


Pas de quoye.


----------

